

Real-time updates from Jobs' keynote at Macworld 2008 - naish
http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/15/live-from-macworld-2008-steve-jobs-keynote/

======
naish
Tambien en espanol: [http://es.engadget.com/2008/01/15/en-vivo-desde-la-
conferenc...](http://es.engadget.com/2008/01/15/en-vivo-desde-la-conferencia-
de-steve-jobs/)

------
mynameishere
Randy Newman! Jobs' hipness factor just went stratospheric!

------
Alex3917
irc.macrumorslive.com #macrumors

